# Free Book Finds: July 2011 (No Self Promotion Please)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the June 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Giving Chase: Chase Brothers, Book 1


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

How To See Europe On 50 Cents a Day


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

There are just too many to post! I get an email every day listing freebies... (is it okay to post this url http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/ ). Today there's a list of 802 books, showing covers, with links to Amazon.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Christianaudio.com give away one free MP3 audiobook a month. These are easily playable on the kindle. This month the book is The Millennials by Thom and Jess Rainer. http://christianaudio.com/blog/2011/07/free-audiobook-of-the-month-the-millennials/

This was free on kindle briefly last month. It is an exploration of those born between 1980 and 2000.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

This book is free for one day only, July 1. It probably changes back at midnight here on the west coast.

*No longer free*


----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

My publisher, Midnight Ink, has been putting the first books of some of their long-term mystery series on sale on the Kindle last month and this month. And some are free! Here's a link to the Amazon page for a free copy of The Curse of the Holy Pail, the first book in Sue Ann Jaffarian's Odelia Gray series:

http://www.amazon.com/Curse-Holy-Pail-ebook/dp/B002F9NB6E/


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Still free today, so if you want it, snag it!



Tripp said:


> This book is free for one day only, July 1. It probably changes back at midnight here on the west coast.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Beth,
Actually, Curse of the Holy Pail is the second book in the Odelia Grey Series.  The first of the series is Too Big to Miss (The Odelia Grey Mysteries) which is under $5 right now.  I got Too Big to Miss as a gift from someone and it was $9.99 at the time.  I use Stop You're Killing me (.com) to keep track order of series mystery books.


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

Mary Jo Eustace's 'Divorce Sucks' is currently free (her husband left her for Tori Spelling ) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002SV37AO?tag=freekindle-20&kc=AG56TWVU5XWC2&link_code=as3&creative=373489&camp=211189


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

It's a day for romance!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's another one -

Click carefully - the Kindle version says $0.00, but the Kindleboard link maker is bringing us to a $6.99 version. I can still see the free one on Amazon.



~ Jenna

_edit -- the link maker always shows the 'list' price (in this case, $6.99) but when you click the link it's clearly on sale for $0.00 -- Ann_


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Our Daniel Arenson's The Gods of Dream: An Epic Fantasy is currently free on amazon. I read this recently and it's a fairy tale for adults in the best possible way.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Beth Groundwater (Apr 6, 2011)

luvshihtzu said:


> Beth,
> Actually, Curse of the Holy Pail is the second book in the Odelia Grey Series. The first of the series is Too Big to Miss (The Odelia Grey Mysteries) which is under $5 right now. I got Too Big to Miss as a gift from someone and it was $9.99 at the time. I use Stop You're Killing me (.com) to keep track order of series mystery books.


Thanks for the correction! The other free/on-sale ebooks that Midnight Ink has been offering have been the first in a series, so I didn't double-check this one. I, too, love http://stopyourekillingme.com/ for checking on mystery authors and their series.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Two free books from Dana Stabenow. Both are DRM-free if you download them from her website, you get Kindle format and ePub format in one zip file. Each is the first book in a series.

*Fire and Ice*, first book in the Liam Campbell series (99 cents on Amazon, looks to be DRMed)
http://www.stabenow.com/novels/liam-campbell/fire-and-ice

*A Cold Day for Murder*, first in the Kate Shugak series (free on Amazon, as listed above, and appears to be DRM-free on Amazon as well)
http://www.stabenow.com/novels/kate-shugak/a-cold-day-for-murder


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

A new freebie for those of you who like mysteries with female main characters.
This one is not a cozy. 



~ Jenna


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Not a book, but a free game:



Pixel Perfect Puzzles -- logic.


----------



## sparrowrose (Dec 28, 2010)

The Hilaire Belloc translation of Tristan and Isolde (normally $7.99) is currently free as a promotion for the upcoming hardcover.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I believe this short story was listed as free a while back. Not sure if it made it to these forums.

Mind Cafe

The cover is eye catching.



Jenna


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Origins-Spinward-Fringe-ebook/dp/B004EPYUXA/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310357137&sr=1-2

Does this qualify? A personal favorite. One of the inspirations for my children/YA book, actually. The humor in Origins makes for a great read.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

"Day Of War" by Cliff Graham is free through July 18th.

http://www.amazon.com/Day-War-Lion-ebook/dp/B004TGNNGE/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310389153&sr=1-1

"Back To Murder" by J. Mark Bertrand

http://www.amazon.com/Back-on-Murder-ebook/dp/B003OIBA40/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310389247&sr=1-1

Both books are written by authors who are Christians. If that's not your views you'll need an open mind to enjoy them.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's something different for Harry Potter fans.



Jenna


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope it's okay to post this information here. This is not a book, but I thought it may be of great interest to many Kindle users. AccuWeather (Weather Forecasts on Kindle) is an Active Content Kindle App that is currently FREE.

From the product page:

_AccuWeather is easy to use on your Kindle and gives you a full set of features to meet all your weather forecast needs, including:

-Your up-to-date current conditions
-Nine days of forecasts for your location
-Eight hours of hour-by-hour forecasts
-Over 2.7 million forecast locations
-Sky conditions with icons
-High and low temperatures.
-Wind speed and direction.
-Up to ten saved locations.

Current conditions include sky condition icons, wind speeds and directions, gust speeds, humidity, visibility, and barometric pressure. Extended forecast information includes sky conditions, short text, and high and low temperatures. Hourly forecasts include temperatures and sky conditions._

As the product description states, you can save up to ten locations. When you click on a location, the application connects wirelessly and instantly gives you the information.

Please note that Active Content is not yet available to Kindle owners outside the U.S. International locations can be saved, however.



_App was briefly available but has been removed -- Ann_


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Not free anymore 

Scottish Historical Romance

Mary Wine - Highland Hellcat


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

A little Space Opera:


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Currently FREE (list price $14.95 in U.S.):

Amazon US: How Can I Talk If My Lips Don't Move? (inside my autistic mind)
Amazon UK: How Can I Talk If My Lips Don't Move? (inside my autistic mind)
Amazon DE: How Can I Talk If My Lips Don't Move? (inside my autistic mind)



From the product description:

_An astounding new work by the author of The Mind Tree (Arcade, '03) that offers a rare insight into the autistic mind and how it thinks, sees, and reacts to the world. When he was three years old, Tito was diagnosed as severely autistic, but his remarkable mother, Soma, determined that he would overcome the "problem" by teaching him to read and write. The result was that between the ages of eight and eleven he wrote stories and poems of exquisite beauty, which Dr. Oliver Sacks called "amazing and shocking," for it gave the lie to all our assumptions about autism. Here Tito goes even further and writes of how the autistic mind works, how it views the outside world and the "normal" people he deals with daily, how he tells his stories to the mirror and hears stories back, how sounds become colors, how beauty fills his mind and heart. With this work, Tito- whom Portia Iversen, co-founder of Cure Autism Now, has described as "a window into autism such as the world has never seen"-gives the world a beacon of hope. For if he can do it, why can't others? _

Note: This book has received ten 5-star reviews at Amazon.com.


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

_Edited: Thank you DreamWeaver for showing me how to do picture links!_


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

aphraeldanae said:


> Sorry - not sure how to do picture links


You can make both picture and text links by clicking on "Link Maker," which is at the bottom of every screen. After entering the name of the book there and getting results, you'll copy and paste the link into your message. By doing it that way, Kindle Boards will get a portion of any Amazon sales.

And thanks for the freebie links!


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's one by a KB author...

Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance by Monique Martin


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

- no longer free

 - no longer free


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't see this one listed for this month. It is getting good reviews.



~ Jenna


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Haven't seen this one posted:

Stealing Jake


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't even begin to say how excited I am about this book  Though according to one of the reviews, the Kindle version does not have the video documentaries or interactive menus - those are available for iPad/notepad.



_Edit - no longer available to US or Canadian users - unknown for UK or elsewhere._


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Short prequel to Estep's 'Touch of Frost'


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's a freebie I stumbled across today. Looks like a fun, lighthearted read.



Was this posted previous months? I don't remember seeing it.

~ Jenna


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Just picked up One O'clock Jump. It's really fun so far!



Halfway around the world, war has begun, but for Dorie Lennox, a newly-minted private eye on her first tail, danger is more immediate. The dark streets of Kansas City of 1939 offer swing music, fast cars, gangsters, and the chance to forget about the Depression and her own murky past. But first she must conquer her fears and save a woman on a bridge high above the muddy Missouri. Dorie is thrown into a quickly unraveling scam that offers salvation to few - and misery to plenty - in the high stakes world of machine politics and desperation deals.

The landscape of America and the homefront of World War II are evoked in a thoughtful mystery that lingers for the force of characters and keen sharpness of a slice of history seen through the perceptive, compassionate eyes of Dorie Lennox.

http://www.amazon.com/One-Oclock-Jump-mystery-ebook/dp/product-description/B004KZPISU/ref=dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

*edit -- sorry, no longer free.  -- Ann*


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Hostage in Havana by Noel Hynd (mystery)

My friend says his books are fantastic! Haven't read them yet but this is his latest one!

http://www.amazon.com/Hostage-Havana-Cuban-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B004QWZ3FK%3FSubscriptionId%3D1GVBN9WWNVXC5DBPE502%26tag%3Dkiq-free-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB004QWZ3FK&kc=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Not sure how to do the fancy links!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello Kitty Must Die
by: Angela S. Choi


A Kiss of Adventure
by: Catherine Palmer


Through a Dark Mist
by: Marsha Canham


----------

